# бить карьеру



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn, from a list of 66 questions on Soviet Jews that Larin wrote a report on: 


> Они не хотят работать на рядовой работе, бьют карьеру


I can't find attestation of бить карьеру as an idiom on Google. Is this still current Russian? I think it means "to ambitiously pursue a career".


----------



## Maroseika

Your understanding is pretty well.
I think it would be comprehensible in due context nowadays too. It's really encountered in the contemporary texts, although quite rare, and for me it doesn't look idiomatic.


----------



## Rosett

«Бить карьеру» - это достаточно устоявшееся современное выражение.

Littleone › showthre...
Надо бить карьеру и одного ребенка достаточно, зачем плодить много, чтобы потом их обделять. 

ИД «Экономическая газета» › dsp › z...PDF
ЖЕНЩИНЫ - ИД «Экономическая газета»
...бить карьеру работающей женщины. Частичная занятость также не способствует карьерному росту

scribd.com
Discover the Best eBooks, Audiobooks, Magazines, Sheet Music, and More | Scribd › document
Робсон В. Астрология, Секс и Брак | PDF
... бить карьеру. По мнению Алана Лео, положение Солнца в седьмом доме играет меньшую роль в женском гороскопе, по сравнению с


----------



## Kalaus

Rosett said:


> «Бить карьеру» - это достаточно устоявшееся современное выражение.


No it isn't:

- I have never heard it myself.

- I'm afraid the examples you quoted are misleading: out of the three links only one (1) is actually "бить карьеру" (from a semi-literate post on a young moms forum). The remaining two are "губить/погубить/загубить" split by a hyphen.

- There are only "about 21 results" on Google for "бить карьеру", which is wa-a-ay too few to label it a set phrase.  And if you care to follow these results, you will discover there are actually only 18. Out of these, one (1) is the link to this forum; one (1) link leads to a Ukrainian-language newspaper; and at least eight (8) turn out to be "губить/погубить/загубить карьеру", where the word is split in the middle by a hyphen.

So, we are left with, what, eight examples? Nope, definitely not a set phrase.


----------



## Vovan

Apparently, "бьют карьеру" was used instead of the correct but somewhat awkward-sounding "пробивают карьеру".

"*Пробить карьеру*" does exist in the language:

_Много у нас <...> имеется чуждых лиц, примазавшихся к партии исключительно с корыстными целями (занять ответственную службу, пробить карьеру, сохранить хозяйство папаши и др.)._ (Источник: "Неуслышанные голоса: документы Смоленского архива", 1987 г.)​​_Партийному легче пробить карьеру, получить теплое место . К сожалению, это так и было поставлено в нашей партии. _(Источник: "Красный мираж воспоминания и раздумья (1917-1960). Как мы верили в мифы и ложь", 2000 г.)​​_Конечно, онъ будетъ имѣть успѣхъ съ такой фигурой; и при своемъ желаніи пробить карьеру, при своей рѣшимости и независимости ума, ему хотѣлось побѣжать, запрыгать, поднимаясь на послѣдній этажъ._ (Источник: "Вестник Европы", выпуски 3-4, 1885 г.)​​(From Google Books.)​


----------



## Kalaus

Vovan said:


> "*Пробить карьеру*" does exist in the language


I agree it exists — but I wouldn't describe it as a set phrase. In fact, it still doesn't sound very natural to me (with "карьера", I would expect something like "сделать/построить [успешную] карьеру", "добиться успехов в карьере" or some such).

The meaning, however, is quite transparent — after all, one of dictionary definitions of "пробить" is achieve something through significant efforts. "Бить карьеру" sounds very unnatural to me — but it wouldn't be too difficult for a Russian speaker to deduce the meaning by analogy with "пробить".


----------



## Vovan

Kalaus said:


> The meaning, however, is quite transparent — after all, one of dictionary definitions of "пробить" is achieve something through significant efforts.


Yes, and there's also the adjective "пробивной" and the idiom "пробить себе дорогу (в жизни)" - both directly related to pursuing your aims in life.



> *пробивной *_перен., разг. _Энергичный и настойчивый, умеющий добиваться своего
> _пробивной парень_​



Also, "пробиться в люди" (=to achieve a high status in society in spite of all difficulties), of course.


----------



## nizzebro

Indeed, _пробить (карьеру)_ utilizes something like _провести _- that is to say, the object that actually gets "beaten" is some wall-like obstacle, and the career is then moved through the hole punched - while with бить, this specific pattern is not visible - either it appears to be the career itself, as the object, which is beaten, or something else like that - it is just hard to attach additional concepts like walls to the basic imperfective process. If it was a product created by beating some mass, it could work (and then anyway a number of secondary forms could be used, such as выбивать, взбивать, набивать...).


----------



## Kalaus

Vovan said:


> Yes, and there's also the adjective "пробивной" and the idiom "пробить себе дорогу (в жизни)" - both directly related to pursuing your aims in life.


We really down to linguistic nuances here, Vovan — but it could be argued that "пробить себе дорогу (в жизни)" is not an idiom (where the meaning of the expression is not deducible from the meanings of the individual words), but rather a metaphor (a "hidden" simile, one that directly refers to one thing by mentioning another), albeit one that has faded from [over]use.

The original meaning of "пробивать дорогу" is simply "clear a path/way", as in "remove obstacles" (such as trees, underbrush etc.)


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> ...some wall-like obstacle, and the career is then moved through...


It's not a wall but rather _people _along the way, seen as obstacles or as creating obstacles. Compare "пробить (себе) карьеру" with "пробиться сквозь толпу (растолкав людей локтями и т.п.)" which can easily be rephrased as "пробить себе дорогу сквозь толпу".

"Карьера" can well be semanticised as "дорога", so there's no formal contradiction at all:


> *карьера *<...>* 2.* Путь к успехам, видному положению в обществе, на служебном поприще, а также само достижение такого положения.
> (Словарь Ожегова.)


----------



## Vovan

Kalaus said:


> it could be argued that "пробить себе дорогу (в жизни)" is not an idiom


Well, firstly, it's listed in dictionaries of idioms, and secondly, not any road is meant by "дорога" here but a successful path only:


> _*Пробить себе дорогу: *Настойчиво, упорно, ценой больших усилий добиваться успеха в жизни. _



We wouldn't use "пробить себе дорогу" in reference to a criminal, for example:
_ Он сам себе пробил дорогу в тюрьму._​_ Он сам себе пробил дорогу в высшие эшелоны власти._​​


Kalaus said:


> The original meaning of "пробивать дорогу" is simply "clear a path/way", as in "remove obstacles" (such as trees, underbrush etc.)


Would you ever say "пробить дорогу" to mean that? 
_ Он с трудом пробил себе дорогу к сараю._​​Searching in Google Books for "пробить дорогу" in its allegedly existing literal sense has lead me nowhere: even in the 19th century, the phrase was only used metaphorically ("к высшему образованию", "новой поэзии", "протестанскому влиянию", "к упрочению новой промышленности", "к почестям", "к правильному пониманию", "к новому учению", "к сердцу", "на службе", "к казанскому престолу", "для свободы" and the like), the only exception being a couple of phrases like "пробить дорогу к своему отряду" and "пробить дорогу штыками", which are half literal and half figurative.


----------



## Vovan

Anyway, I agree with the others that "пробить (себе) карьеру" is not at all a well-known phrase in current Russian.



Kalaus said:


> "Бить карьеру" sounds very unnatural to me


Out of a clear context, it wouldn't be understood at all, I'd even say.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> It's not a wall but rather _people _along the way, seen as obstacles or as creating obstacles. Compare "пробить (себе) карьеру" with "пробиться сквозь толпу (растолкав людей локтями и т.п.)" which can easily be rephrased as "пробить себе дорогу сквозь толпу".


This is true, even though typically one pushes people and not beats them (however, the latter also happens)  . I just use to rely on the most direct, prototypical meaning, as it often helps to untie the entire knot.
But now I see that you are right, as бить is presumably connected to fight primarily. Walls, bells, and whistles appeared much later in the history...


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> But indeed you are right, as бить is evidently connected to fight primarily.


Well, I don't know, but maybe "бить" has derived from "биться" in this particular case ("пробиться через" --> "пробить путь сквозь"), not vice versa? 'Cause we know that "биться" has been used to mean "to perform jerky motions" since the times of yore (e.g. of animals: "лошади бьются", "рыба бьется", etc.). So the actual underlying meaning may be not "to fight others" but "to kick" (intransitively, i.e. "биться (самому)")?


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> 'Cause we know that "биться" has been used to mean "to perform jerky motions" since the times of yore (e.g. of animals: "лошади бьются", "рыба бьется", etc.). So the actual underlying meaning may be not "to fight others" but "to kick" (intransitively, i.e. "биться (самому)")?


There is some (ontological?) sense in that (some primary vibration, you know). But it is way deep (seriously), I feel I can't proceed here without a herbal supplement...


----------



## Rosett

Kalaus said:


> from a semi-literate post on a young moms forum


I regret you’re saying that.


----------



## Rosett

Карьеру можно и бить, и пробивать, хотя «бить» в этом словосочетании происходит, скорее всего, от совершенной формы «пробить», которая встречается в мире спорта и искусства (и не только), где звучит вполне естественно. Поэты-переводчики тоже обратили внимание на «бить карьеру».

https://911pesni.pro › Shov2 › tekst...
Текст песни Shov. - Кузница. перевод, слова песни, видео, клип
Sept 13, 2017 — Я как в цеху, и грех и пыль, лишь начал бить карьеру.(2 раза).

http://www.cirota.ru › ... › Трибуна
67725 - В России женщинам хотят запретить делать аборты без ...
У меня есть знакомые, которые дома нянчат детей, пока жена "бьёт карьеру". Женщины в наше время многие пошли полностью непригодные для материнства, зато отцы что надо.

https://m.sports.ru › wrongturn
Умер величайший пилот «Ф-1» без чемпионства. Он выжил в опаснейшей ...
Apr 15, 2020 — Мистер Гонки пробил карьеру благодаря семейным инвестициям. У Мосса, по большому счету, не было шанса пройти мимо автоспорта, поскольку вся его семья так или иначе занималась гонками.

http://ponedelnik.info › from-partners
Как пробиться в шоу-бизнесе | Статьи от партнеров ...
Следуя всем этим правилам, вы сможете обрести новых звездных друзей и пробить карьеру в мир шоу-бизнеса.

https://vse.kz › 179008-pivo-ili-zhena
Пиво или жена? - Люди-человеки - Все Вместе
Вместо того, чтобы остаться лишний раз на работе и пробить карьеру, я иду домой и сижу пью пиво перед телевизором, смотрю футбол


----------

